# Mane and tail shampoo and body hair??



## smallpuppy (Feb 24, 2008)

ok, I've been considering using Mane and tail shampoo to make my hair grow faster and stronger. My friend that went to cosmetology school told me to be very carefull not to get it on my face or any other part of the body because it will make hair grow in those areas...Is that true??


----------



## CheerBear (Feb 24, 2008)

OMG I hope not!! I'd like to know too..

Also, is it safe for colour-treated hair?


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Feb 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *smallpuppy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok, I've been considering using Mane and tail shampoo to make my hair grow faster and stronger. My friend that went to cosmetology school told me to be very carefull not to get it on my face or any other part of the body because it will make hair grow in those areas...Is that true?? I think that's a myth.


----------



## Wicked-W (Feb 25, 2008)

Mane â€˜n Tail products help defend hair from the effects of styling tools. The conditionerâ€™s essential moisturizing corrects the drying effect caused by sun, wind and use of bleach and peroxide lighteners. Both the shampoo and conditioner are safe on permed, relaxed or color treated hair. The conditioner is especially effective on thick or coarse hair. â€œRemember, horsesâ€™ hair is three times thicker than human hair, so if it works on manes and tails, just think how soft and silky it will make your hair,â€ says Katzev.

Just some feed back I found, Sarah Jessica Parker swears by this product and it is one of the very few she uses. It does not encourage hair growth on your face or body.


----------



## Anna (Feb 25, 2008)

ive never heard of it making hair grow....especially unwanted...but i should try it again. my hair could use the moisture.


----------



## lavenderpink (Jul 6, 2008)

Anyone tried this EQYSS brand from california and australia? this is another mane and tail product.


----------



## katana (Jul 6, 2008)

That is not true.


----------

